#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-23
<FlozuzMozuz> hello
<FlozuzMozuz> robbiew are you out of athens?
<FlozuzMozuz> is anyone active in this room?
<mrand> FlozuzMozuz: sometimes
<FlozuzMozuz> seems like a low number of ubuntu users in texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-24
 * Linden940 is away: I'm busy
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:01:47)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-12-23
<Linden940> who all thinks it will snow this year?
<stlsaint> not i
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> I'm thinking I will buy tire chains
<stlsaint> ha thats overkill
<stlsaint> testing
<Linden940> anyone in here?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-12-24
<stlsaint> Linden940: im late but im here
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-12-22
<pigna_colada> hello, who can help me a solitary second?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-12-23
 * tiwake flails at Ardonel 
<tiwake> Toolman89: quit being such a tool?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-12-22
<jnash> Hey guys, hello from Frisco, TX
